# AML Bethgons- They Do Exist!



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys! Havent been around too much as of late with life and all but just took delivery of 2 of these ( split a case of em with a friend of mine). I must say AML did a VERY good job on these and i am VERY impressed. The quality of the car is outstanding and the detailing on it is great. The fact your getting metal wheels, coal load ( yeah its a lilttle fake looking but its a coal load!) and the car for about $110 most places isnt bad at all when you consider what your getting for it. You also get the standard hook and loop couplers in the box and the body mount couplers are in there too if you want to go directly to that option.


I'll probably be doing a more in depth review on it as compared to the prototype later on for a group im part of ( guess which one hehe). Heres a pic of mine ( its a indoor shot..colors way overdone....lol) as compared to the prototype.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you notice the improved wheels? No longer rough finished sintered steel, but cnc machines and shiny plated... also notice the new stainless steel axle? 

They really improved them. At a time when the new stuff seems to always have a shortcut to make it cheaper, AML took user comments and improved the product. 

Greg


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 30 Nov 2011 07:49 PM 
Did you notice the improved wheels? No longer rough finished sintered steel, but cnc machines and shiny plated... also notice the new stainless steel axle? 

They really improved them. At a time when the new stuff seems to always have a shortcut to make it cheaper, AML took user comments and improved the product. 

Greg 
Yes i actually did notice that!! Everything looks great on these......Aristo just cant beat this....even though some say they can due to cost but when you figure in the "extras" these days and the time to do it all..you could've just got this car. I talked with Fred the one year at the ECLSTS show ( like 3 yrs ago maybe?) and he was great to talk to. Gave him some websites specifically on Conrail related stuff . They got this one down as much as they could have without having to do a mold for road specific details ( theres a few pieces you can tell arent there...) but CR was a weird road for these kind of cars.

I havent got to run one yet but hopefully will run them both in someones consist at a show next weekend to see how they track. I think im going to keep them non-body mounted though so i can still run on our modules though!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I had two long conversations at a previous train show with Fred and Bing (for those of you who don't know, Bing owns Accucraft/AMS/AML)... I talked extensively about several small items that really needed improvements and one thing I focused on was the sintered steel wheels, that they were noisy, did not look good and rusted. I also mentioned about the axle needing to be stainless... He listened very carefully to all I had to say, and said he would change them. 

What a pleasant surprise to talk to the head of a company about things that could/need to be improved and instead of double talk, or defensiveness, they not only listen, but act! 

This is what creates brand loyalty, earning it! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Greg, The bethgons have been selling fast. Some of the road names have already sold out.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, I heard RJ bought today... 

Greg


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bethgons will be available in Del mar....


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Robby D on 30 Nov 2011 09:12 PM 
Greg, The bethgons have been selling fast. Some of the road names have already sold out. 
Im hoping you have some of the PS2s at the ECLSTS if your making it in Spring Robby....with this quality i just have to get a few of those too!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder Kevin! I thought I'd pre-ordered one from Robbie. Double checking I geuss I hadn't got one on order yesterday and got notification that it shipped already. Merry Christmas to me! Wish it was a string of them though! We get a train thru Olean twice daily now. Thru loaded and back un-loaded. CSX usually. 

Chas


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all, 

I'm normally a Swiss metre gauge diehard but I saw some of these cars at Art Knapps tonight and holy coal-loads batman those things are beautiful! Unbeatable value...almost left there carrying a bunch of CN versions with a Dash-9....almost!  
Once in a while a product comes along that really makes you think hard...this is one of them. 


Keith


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

My conrail unit came last night right before I had to leave for lodge. Got it unpacked and on the display shelf and will take it down for "closer" inspection tonight after work. Wish I could get a loooooooong string of these... 

Chas


----------



## Tac&BerkCo (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow they look great! I cant wait to get my hands on a set of them. 

Happy Holidays! 
Jordan


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 07 Dec 2011 10:40 AM 
My conrail unit came last night right before I had to leave for lodge. Got it unpacked and on the display shelf and will take it down for "closer" inspection tonight after work. Wish I could get a loooooooong string of these... 

Chas 

I agree!! I wish i could afford a string of them but unfortunately theyll have to be the "oddball cars" in a mixed freight. I've seen them like this anyways but we can dream!! Getting these now is making me save even more for the ECLSTS in hopes of some PS2 covered hoppers being there!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I grabbed some quick shots last night while looking a little closer at it...Noted the newer wheels are turned. There are posts for mounting body mounted couplers like Kadees. While ahndling it I also noted that the "load" is loose glued "pieces" of something. Chopped up recycled plastic? also if you look closely there are two grab irons in the load itself. Pull on them and they pop up so you can pull them as loops to remove the load completely. Impressed. I'll shoot the photos up later... 

Chas


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Smell the coal load--they apparently mixed in a bitumen to make it smell more like real coal!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

has anyone bought a good size string of them? 
If I could sale my 100 ton hoppers I'd buy some. 

At the convention Fred wanted me to go through Kidmans and buy a run of NTCX with my logo on them. But I'd have to go to the bank on that one.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Guys, Wife & I upgraded cell phones over the weekend and the shots are still on the old one at home. I'll shoot some more and get them posted later. 

Chas


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 11 Dec 2011 05:00 PM 
has anyone bought a good size string of them? 
If I could sale my 100 ton hoppers I'd buy some. 

At the convention Fred wanted me to go through Kidmans and buy a run of NTCX with my logo on them. But I'd have to go to the bank on that one.

I only got 2 of them Marty...couldnt afford a string of em myself. They do look nice though on the rail and a run of NTCX would definitely be neat! I know I'd try to grab one or two but that defeats the purpose of getting a huge string for yourself if others bought em haha


----------



## xtcbct (Jul 15, 2008)

I've got 2 myself. 1 in Conrail and 1 in UP. They are very nice. Interesting that the UP Bethgon comes from AML with the blue already painted on the tip of the roller bearing axles. I know in real life, this indicates that the roller bearing is brand new. It's a nice touch that brings the eye toward the truck detail. However, I am curious why they did not include this detail in all of them? Seems like it would cost more to do it for just one. Also, does anyone know if this all metal roller bearing truck is available as a separate part assy from AML? I've checked their site as well as a couple dealers and see no mention of this part being available separately. This new truck is among the best I have ever seen. It's almost exactly like the Aristo truck, except in metal. The only downside is there are no replacable bushings or bearings within the truck itself. 

Xian


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By xtcbct on 13 Dec 2011 12:48 PM 
I've got 2 myself. 1 in Conrail and 1 in UP. They are very nice. Interesting that the UP Bethgon comes from AML with the blue already painted on the tip of the roller bearing axles. I know in real life, this indicates that the roller bearing is brand new. It's a nice touch that brings the eye toward the truck detail. However, I am curious why they did not include this detail in all of them? Seems like it would cost more to do it for just one. Also, does anyone know if this all metal roller bearing truck is available as a separate part assy from AML? I've checked their site as well as a couple dealers and see no mention of this part being available separately. This new truck is among the best I have ever seen. It's almost exactly like the Aristo truck, except in metal. The only downside is there are no replacable bushings or bearings within the truck itself. 

Xian 
The blue bearings are something relatively new that you wont find on alot of cars other than the relatively new ones ( last few yrs or so). Seeing how the CR ones date to the late 90s as well as some of the others they didnt use this practice at that time.


----------

